# It's rude to stare, isn't it



## Woody Pigeon (Feb 3, 2013)

I was walking home from an appointment in my town today when I walked past two quite low trees, about 3-4 metres tall. In the tree furthest away from me, there were two LARGE wood pigeons, happily nibbling away on the buds.

However, in the other tree there was another, smaller wood pigeon. It has landed a few seconds before but was settled and sitting down. When I went in front of the tree it stuck it's neck up and stared at me. Then, when I had passed the tree, cursing myself about my lack of camera, I looked back, I saw the wood pigeon turning around to CARRY ON STARING AT ME    !

Is that normal wood behavior? I taught myself a lot about woodies, but I never heard of them turning around to specifically follow a human. Was a Common Wood Pigeon (Columba Palumbus), in England, UK.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

FYI - One of our administrators is already using the saying in your signature.


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

almondman said:


> FYI - One of our administrators is already using the saying in your signature.


John_D uses that one,right?


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

He's the one.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Good sayings should be oft repeated ! 

That's pretty funny, Woody ~ maybe that Woodie knew you from somewhere ! Perhaps you once met at a party ????


----------



## Woody Pigeon (Feb 3, 2013)

Nah, I''ve never met it before, I think. 
However, it could be the one I rescued, in which case it may recognise me (It would have had to loose a lot of weight to look like that though)

Anyways, about the used saying, do I have to change it, or can I keep it?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Woody Pigeon said:


> Nah, I''ve never met it before, I think.
> However, it could be the one I rescued, in which case it may recognise me (It would have had to loose a lot of weight to look like that though)
> 
> *Anyways, about the used saying, do I have to change it, or can I keep it?*



As it is my original, I'd like you to find one of your own please


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

John_D said:


> As it is my original, I'd *like* you to find one of your own please


like being the operative word here.

Serious, Do you have copyright on the qoute? I would have thought you would be complimented someone wants to share your saying around. I can't understand the problem here.

They did find one of their own, It just happened to be the one you wrote. Just as they would if they searched the net or books for a different qoute, Quotes are generally shared in this way and thats how they become well known, If you don't want yours to be shared, Maybe it shouldn't be published.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Woody Pigeon said:


> Nah, I''ve never met it before, I think.
> However, it could be the one I rescued, in which case it may recognise me (It would have had to loose a lot of weight to look like that though)
> 
> Anyways, about the used saying, do I have to change it, or can I keep it?


It sounds interesting to me, I am not knowledagble on woodies, Wonder if it was rehabbed and released hence its tameness towards humans. 

Anyone else more knowledagble and maybe in the UK? got anything to say on the subject?? John?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

NZ Pigeon said:


> like being the operative word here.
> 
> Serious, Do you have copyright on the qoute? I would have thought you would be complimented someone wants to share your saying around. I can't understand the problem here.
> 
> They did find one of their own, It just happened to be the one you wrote. Just as they would if they searched the net or books for a different qoute, Quotes are generally shared in this way and thats how they become well known, If you don't want yours to be shared, Maybe it shouldn't be published.


With respect, Evan, this really isn't any of your business, is it?

The OP asked a question, to which I replied and that's that.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Sorry for stating my opinion on a matter which is on a public forum.
But I am right though aren't I?, you can request he move it but I am sure its not against any laws or rules.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Sorry for stating my opinion on a matter which is on a public forum.
> But I am right though aren't I?, you can request he move it but I am sure its not against any laws or rules.


I am not aware that anybody suggested it is against any laws or rules, so there is nothing to be 'right' about.

End of story.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Woody Pigeon said:


> I was walking home from an appointment in my town today when I walked past two quite low trees, about 3-4 metres tall. In the tree furthest away from me, there were two LARGE wood pigeons, happily nibbling away on the buds.
> 
> However, in the other tree there was another, smaller wood pigeon. It has landed a few seconds before but was settled and sitting down. When I went in front of the tree it stuck it's neck up and stared at me. Then, when I had passed the tree, cursing myself about my lack of camera, I looked back, I saw the wood pigeon turning around to CARRY ON STARING AT ME    !
> 
> Is that normal wood behavior? I taught myself a lot about woodies, but I never heard of them turning around to specifically follow a human. Was a Common Wood Pigeon (Columba Palumbus), in England, UK.


It may be that the woodie was being wary. They are generally pretty skittish, but a younger one (which it sounds like) especially may not feel prompted to take flight unless it perceives some behavior as directly threatening. Just a guess.


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Sorry for stating my opinion on a matter which is on a public forum.
> But I am right though aren't I?, you can request he move it but I am sure its not against any laws or rules.


Yes Evan,
I aggree with you.It seems like everytime somebody posts something that John_D does not aggre with,he will end up deleting it. Or tell you that it is none of your bussiness.

Thanks


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Pouter Guy said:


> Yes Evan,
> I aggree with you.It seems like everytime somebody posts something that John_D does not aggre with,he will end up deleting it. Or tell you that it is none of your bussiness.
> 
> Thanks


Try reading the rules, OK? I will delete what is unacceptable according to forum rules as will any mod who happens to see it. 

That is _not_ simply deleting something I personally disagree with.

Here is one rule you guys need to remember:



> 3. We require civil and ethical conduct on all forums. Personal attacks on other members, or pigeons.biz itself or its moderators and administrators, will not be tolerated. If asked, you will yield to the requests of the forum moderators and administrators.


Now kindly drop this argumentative stuff, it serves no good purpose.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

why a wood pigeon would look so hard is only guessing on the human part, maybe there was something you had on he was curiouse about, or he saw you looking at him and was wondering the same thing..lol..


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

"so thety slither on...and on..."
Whats that mean?


----------



## Woody Pigeon (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh god. oh god. oh god.

My question about a staring wood pigeon.
I'll remove and change my quote signature John D.
Any chance you or anyone could give me a new one?


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

Woody Pigeon said:


> Oh god. oh god. oh god.
> 
> My question about a staring wood pigeon.
> I'll remove and change my quote signature John D.
> Any chance you or anyone could give me a new one?


Woody pigeon,
Please,just leave your signature just like it is. Also,do not let John_D bully you about what and what not you can have as a signature.

Thanks


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Pouter Guy said:


> Woody pigeon,
> Please,just leave your signature just like it is. Also,do not let John_D bully you about what and what not you can have as a signature.
> 
> Thanks


Read my post and tell me how a polite request is 'bullying', please.

Then apologize.


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

*sorry,no apology*



John_D said:


> Read my post and tell me how a polite request is 'bullying', please.
> 
> Then apologize.


I never said that you were bullying but you seem to do so in other threads-posts. If our new friend here would have not changed his signature,you would have bullyed him into changing it or probly end up banning him.
Almost like a 6 year old child not getting what he wants.JMO

Thanks


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I only see a fella called Pouter Guy trying to do the bullying. I request you to retract these ridiculous and untrue statements



> If our new friend here would have not changed his signature,you would have bullyed him into changing it or probly end up banning him.



Everyone has had a fair reminder of the rules here, I think.


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

I am done with this crap. It's not worth my time to keep on posting and argueing with you. Woody Pigeon,go back to your old signature. It looks better on you posts.


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

I am done with this crap. Its not worth my time for some stupid moderator to call me a bully when i am most defanantly NOT! Woody Pigeon,go back to your old signature. It looks better on your post. I hope every one has a great day.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It would appear that there are those who just refuse to accept fair warning and reason.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Woody, if you feel strongly about your signature, keep it. My request was what I would prefer, but no-one ever got banned for something that does not break any rules, be assured


----------



## Woody Pigeon (Feb 3, 2013)

Ok
Can I change it to
Wood pigeons know more than we think and think more than what we know
or
Columbidae know more than we think and think more than what we know

I feel so bad for getting that guy suspended


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Woody Pigeon said:


> Ok
> Can I change it to
> Wood pigeons know more than we think and think more than what we know
> or
> ...


Whichever you like 

You did not get anyone suspended. The individual chose to make a personal attack, in retaliation for having totally unacceptable posts in another thread deleted, and got himself suspended. It happens from time to time, be assured.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I don't understand, when two people are having a discussion, why others have to come in and interfere. It really was no one elses business. Just out of common consideration, most would just come up with another one of their own. And as far as I could see, Pouter Guy was doing the bullying, not John.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

THANK YOU!!! Well said! IMO


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Jay, it's just unfortunate that with some people, if they are justifiably censured for ignoring forum rules, rather than just accept it and move on they will look for an opportunity for retaliation, directly or indirectly.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Woody Pigeon said:


> Oh god. oh god. oh god.
> 
> My question about a staring wood pigeon.
> I'll remove and change my quote signature John D.
> Any chance you or anyone could give me a new one?


You can look up "pigeon quotes" on bing or google. Some are pretty good.

Dave


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

John_D said:


> I am not aware that anybody suggested it is against any laws or rules, so there is nothing to be 'right' about.
> 
> End of story.


John, I was not trying to proove anyone wrong, But just reiterating that my first post advising woody that you can only ask him to remove it was correct. 



Jay3 said:


> I don't understand, when two people are having a discussion, why others have to come in and interfere. It really was no one elses business. Just out of common consideration, most would just come up with another one of their own. And as far as I could see, Pouter Guy was doing the bullying, not John.


Jay, I see your point but in fairness, If two people are having a conversation on a public forum we all have the right to state our opinion, Not push it but state it, At the end of the day, If people are not prepared to have other input on a subject they should take it to PM. Otherwise they need to be prepared that others will have opinions and often they will state them, Thats what forums are about after all.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

IMO - what a person uses as part of their signature should be as dedicated to that person as their PT "handle". How would you like it if I chose to call myself NZ Pigeon and started using that name for all my posts. Using you thought process, there is nothing you could do about my using it. 

This is all getting this thread way off track. None of this is any one's business but
John's and Woody Pigeon's. I think we need to let the discussion get back to the woody question that started this thread.

Please use your own recommendation about using PM's if you have anything more to say about signatures. Otherwise let's figure out an answer to the threads main question.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Woody Pigeon said:


> I was walking home from an appointment in my town today when I walked past two quite low trees, about 3-4 metres tall. In the tree furthest away from me, there were two LARGE wood pigeons, happily nibbling away on the buds.
> 
> However, in the other tree there was another, smaller wood pigeon. It has landed a few seconds before but was settled and sitting down. When I went in front of the tree it stuck it's neck up and stared at me. Then, when I had passed the tree, cursing myself about my lack of camera, I looked back, I saw the wood pigeon turning around to CARRY ON STARING AT ME
> 
> Is that normal wood behavior? I taught myself a lot about woodies, but I never heard of them turning around to specifically follow a human. Was a Common Wood Pigeon (Columba Palumbus), in England, UK.


Pigeons are smart birds, they recognize people even if they come in different clothes and appearance, that is what i have read somewhere according to a research, so there is a possibilty that it was the one whom you rescued a long time ago


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

almondman said:


> IMO - what a person uses as part of their signature should be as dedicated to that person as their PT "handle". How would you like it if I chose to call myself NZ Pigeon and started using that name for all my posts.


That is _not_ the same thing at all as an individual who happened upon a saying and liked it so much they (unwittingly) made it their signature. With due respect, Almond...I think you know that too.

So your 'example' is really not particularly apropos in this instance.

NZ Pigeon, I rarely ever agree with you...but in this instance, I think you have a valid point. 
Just because two people happen to use the same quote in their signature is not a particular reason for one person to feel obligated in any way to remove it.

John D, you know I respect you greatly as well...but I am a bit puzzled as to why you would want someone to remove it, and why you would ask them to (even politely) ? Just seems to me that, as a saying is the sorta thing a person hears or sees and then remembers, and then may even pass on to someone else....particularly happens with a GOOD saying...there wouldn't be much reason to request someone else not to use it.

If you came up with it yourself, kudos. I think it would then be quite appropriate for someone else who happens to like it enough to use it in their signature to write it thus:

*"* 'Pigeons know more than we think - and think more than we know.' - John D.*"*

End of issue....proper respect is paid to the original creator, and those who fancy the saying are free to use it so others may also be exposed to it, and should not be criticized for doing so.

I have seen this done on other Forums, fairly commonly, actually....


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Jaye said:


> That is _not_ the same thing at all as an individual who happened upon a saying and liked it so much they (unwittingly) made it their signature. With due respect, Almond...I think you know that too.
> 
> So your 'example' is really not particularly apropos in this instance.
> 
> ...


Jaye, I too agree, especially with the idea of them adding " John D" at the end. we do not often agree but am glad to see we think the same on some issues, I took my convo to PM with Dave as I do think this thread was worth letting get "back on track" But I stand by one thing, John should take this as a compliment, And as said to Dave via PM, A qoute is not a qoute until someone qoutes it, And in this case, Someone qouted something because it was worth qouting, Aside form all the debate, John, Its very clever what you have authored here, And although you have the right to decide if you want it shared or not, I would say its all credit to you at the end of the day, And I would also like to say, I was not trying to retaliate, I am over past happenings.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Jaye said:


> ....
> 
> If you came up with it yourself, kudos. I think it would then be quite appropriate for someone else who happens to like it enough to use it in their signature to write it thus:
> 
> ...


Thank you Jaye ... you are the voice of reason!

A commonsense solution which, I frankly admit, just did not occur to me (or anybody else, evidently)


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Jaye - thank you for coming up with a workable solution. However, I don't think anyone really criticized Woody Pigeon, the intent was only letting him know that it was already in use. I do apologize for giving a not"apropos"example.

But, putting all that discussion aside you have, once again, become"the voice of reason".

Dave.


----------



## PigeonHandRearer (Sep 25, 2002)

hahah, its uncommon to see arguments on pigeon talk, atleast the argument didn't go into caps lock!

(not taking sides in the argument here, I really dont know any of the people)
though i do suggest, john, that you put your name after the saying so that people know that you were the original person who wrote it.

like: " Pigeons know more than we think - and think more than we know."~ John D.......

so then people can be like: wow check at this wise saying by John D.... and then you can be famous...... in a sense.

thanks for making me laugh, everyone


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Me, I'm past caring


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*ON TOPIC OF THREAD:*

Most of my back-yard and neighborhood wood pigeons seem to be staring at me when I look at them, no matter what the angle of view. And they fly off quickly when I step outside, regardless of the fact that I have left seed for them daily for the past several years. 

I have never noticed one bodily turning around to follow me visually, though. Don't think I rate that kind of attention.

If I look directly at them with both eyes, facing them, I think they categorize me as a potential predator, since some Belgians eat wood pigeons.

*OFF TOPIC OF THREAD:*

Yes, John D., it would be nice to see you source your quote or saying to yourself.

Nice idea, "pigeon".

My brother-in-law in San Antonio often tells me clever and wonderful jokes and sayings. I presume that most of them are not his original creations, but it would be very nice if they were, so I could say "My bro-in-law said such and such...." However, I usually do not want to ask him, "Is that an original from you, or are you merely copying someone else, or passing on second-third-nth-hand jokes?"

I like the idea of using clever and apt sayings as "handles." I recognise and remember some members more by their "handles" and quotes, than by their user IDs or monikers.

By the way, pigeon, I think you chose an unfortunate user ID. _"pigeon"_ is so common at this website, it will be hard for others to follow your posts in a thread. I looked up the _P_s in the Members List, and there are so many with variations of pigeon and pidge. We have a pidge-pidge with 1 post, and a Pidge-Pidge with 244 posts. And, I chose my User ID when I was living in Cologne, Germany, thinking it would help other members if some other new member in my vicinity needed help with a rescue. But now I live in Antwerp, Belgium, and, let's see, where was I ... I was talking about, uh, ... I think, uh, about how life gets so complicated sometimes, and I was trying to answer the subject of some post in the thread, and how we should keep our posts brief and succinct and to the point, on topic, as it were. Yes, we were talking about pigeons, I think. LOL.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

I hope we didn't scare Woody away.


----------



## Woody Pigeon (Feb 3, 2013)

Is there a way I could close the thread, before a war breaks out. I have a photoshopped internet friend though, if war does break out (least I think he is photoshopped)









P.S you haven't scared me off yet almondman. But i'm only a 'young bird'


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

are wood pigeons always that fat?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

By request, it will be done


----------

